# bye bye spec v



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

well guys im sad to say that i got rid of my 03 spec v today...it was a tough decision because i really loved driving and playing with it...i have to say that i have had more fun in the spec than just about any other car ive owned...just wanted to let everyone know that i think it is a great car and a blasts to own.....i stepped up to the 350z but i will always admire the spec v......later to all ill see ya in the z forum.....john


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

enjoy! I was thinking of doing the same, but w/a baby on the way, no chance!!!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

yea, I ended up not defecting. I was eyeing the G35 coupe.

Have fun with your Z car


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks guys and by the way i have a HotShot CAI that was only used for 2 months on the spec if anyone is interested


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

johnp69 said:


> *thanks guys and by the way i have a HotShot CAI that was only used for 2 months on the spec if anyone is interested *


 how much?


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

how much are u asking and where are u located so i know how much shipping would be?


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey wurm and blackout i just listed it on ebay so just check my post on here for details and good luck


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

350z


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

johnp69 said:


> *well guys im sad to say that i got rid of my 03 spec v today...it was a tough decision because i really loved driving and playing with it...i have to say that i have had more fun in the spec than just about any other car ive owned...just wanted to let everyone know that i think it is a great car and a blasts to own.....i stepped up to the 350z but i will always admire the spec v......later to all ill see ya in the z forum.....john *


That's my goal for the future, but unfortunately I'm a college student and paying for the spec is tough enough, let alone paying for a 350Z. Hope you enjoy it! Give me about 3 years or so and maybe I'll have one too, . Later,
Fletch


----------

